# Newest Update on Chance..Mo & Sherry will get him this afternoon



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Latest from Mo at 7:37 PM, Last night 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From Mo, Last Night.

Hi all,

I just got home from work. The van is still in the shop and will not be ready until late tomorrow afternoon at the earliest as they had to send out for a part. Sherry and I are going to go pick Chance up tomorrow afternoon in her Beetle (it should be a cozy ride home)

From Sherry this morning:
I think he was neutered yesterday. No I do not have a crate for him. We can't bring him inside so now we're trying to come up with what to do with him for 2 days. He'll have to just be outside.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Why can't they bring him inside? It's hotter than Hell out. and with a fresh incision is just asking for flies and mosquitoes as well as infection.Surely someone in rescue could have him at their house.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Debles said:


> Why can't they bring him inside? It's hotter than Hell out. Surely someone in rescue could have him at their house.


I hope so too Deb. Houston is hotter than Hades and esp right after a neuter. Hugs to sweet Chance.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I lived in Houston for 3 years, and the summers there are just about unbearable, between the heat and the very high humidity. I hate the thought of Chance having to stay outside for a couple of days. Is there a reason he can't go inside the house?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Is there ANYONE around there where Chance can spend the night, inside? Which rescues are closest to where he needs to be? Maybe there's a volunteer that will take hime for the night?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy and ALL:

*Can you please ask around if anyone is in Houston and can keep Chance for tonight and I believe tomorrow tonight please contact Mo & Sherry Tarleton
at: [email protected] and [email protected] and
cc me: [email protected] - I have their cell phone too so you can call them!!

Sherry will be driving Chance to meet his Foster Mom, Sheila on Friday.*


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Karen, I just sent you an email. I'm on the outskirts of town, and may be too far out of the way, but I'm between fosters right now. Today's BUSY at work -- if whomever wants to email me about logistics to see if it's workable, that would be best.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks, all!*

Thanks all!!

It was a wonderful offer to watch Chance today and tomorrow, but Sherry Tarleton said she could not get Chance in New Caney in time Friday AM to meet Sheila, foster Mom, by 9:30 AM Friday.

Sherry is borrowing a crate from a Poodle Rescue so hopefully it will work for Chance and he can stay inside.

Bless all for trying!!!!!


It's best to email both Sherry and Mo, especially Sherry.
Sherry Tarleton [email protected]
Mo: [email protected]


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

*Chance's transport to CA*

Just in case any GRF members are along his route and would like to drive a leg or two.

Shelter2rescue coalition

Please cross post! 



Email Margie: [email protected] net if you can help!!



Transport for Chance, a sweet 8 month old Golden Retriever mix puppy who has an approved rescue foster home in AR for CARRE (CA-AR Retriever Rescue Efforts) in Calif. 

FROM DALLAS, TX TO LITTLE ROCK, AR 
SAT JULY 19, 2008

If you are able to help transport, please send the following information to 
[email protected] net 

Leg you would like to do:
Name:
E-mail address: 
Cell Phone: 
Vehicle Description: 
**Please note that phone numbers & personal information will be furnished only to people involved directly in the transport. 

TRANSPORT RUN SHEET: 
Saturday 7/19/08
10min break times and transfers

TRANSPORT COORDINATOR 
CARRE
Margie Mullan
[email protected] net
contact number(707)972- 3760
www.carrelabs. petfinder. com

RECEIVING RESCUE FOSTER HOME
CARRE
Holly Melton
[email protected] net 

PASSENGER
NAME: Chance
BREED: Golden Retriever Mix
AGE: 6-8 months
ALTERED: Yes
SIZE/WEIGHT: 45 pounds
VACCINES:utd 
WORMED:yes 
HEARTWORM STATUS: neg 
GENERAL HEALTH: healthy 
CRATE TRAINED: no
OKAY WITH OTHER ANIMALS: yes 
GOOD WITH CHILDREN: yes 
ANY BEHAVIOR PROBLEMS: puppy
ITEMS NEEDED: water bowl 
ITEMS PROVIDED: leash, collar with paperwork 
REASON FOR TRANSPORT: Rescue to approved rescue foster home

Coming from Houston to Dallas Friday 7/19/08
Should be in Dallas 1pm. 
Filled by Shelia, Foster Mom

*** Need Overnight in Dallas

Dallas, TX - Greenville, TX - (I-30)
9:00AM - 10:00AM
56 minutes / 50.91 miles
NEEDED

Greenville, TX - Mount Pleasant, TX - (I-30)
10:10AM - 11:20
1 hour, 6 minutes / 68.89 miles
NEEDED

Mount Pleasant, TX - Texarkana, AR - (I-30)
11:30AM - 12:35PM
1 hour, 4 minutes / 65.39 miles
NEEDED

Texarkana, AR - Arkadelphia, AR - (I-30)
12:45 - 2:10PM
1 hour, 16 minutes / 77.87 miles
NEEDED

Arkadelphia, AR - Little Rock, AR - (I-30) 
2:20PM - 3:30PM
1 hour, 9 minutes / 68.95 miles
NEEDED

Need overnight in Little Rock as Holly the foster Mom cannot pick him up until Sunday the 20th. Holly is in Whitehall, AR.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Amy has already arranged to take Chance from Dallas to Little Rock..... unless something has come up in the last 24 hrs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hali's Mom*

Hali's Mom:

Like Penny and Maggie's Mom said, unless this has changed in last 24 hrs.
Sherry is taking Chance to meet Sheila, his foster on Friday at 9:30 and then Amy willl take him from Sheila, and Chance will go to his foster in Little Rock on Sunday

Sherry Tarleton (and Mo) are borrowing a crate today from a Poodle Rescue for Chance to use inside the house.


----------

